# PCB LM3886TF Modo paralelo 100W + PCB Filtro PasaBajos



## R-Mario (May 30, 2012)

Saludos al foro, esta ves estoy armando un amplificador casero, basado en el LM3886 y LM4780

Para LM4780 utilize el PCB de Mariano, con ese pienso amplificar dos bafles de 3 vias, despues pense en agregar un subwoofer, asi que tome las dos señales y las meti a un filtro pasabajos y despues a este amplificador en modo paralelo hecho con dos LM3886TF y asi poder sacarle 100W.

A resumidas cuentas me quedo en amplficador de 60+60W +100W de subwoofer con Fc de 100Hz.

Hay que considerar un buen disipador.

Adjunto se encuentra unas fotos y todo lo necesario para armar el tuyo.

Por cierto aun estoy dudoso si hice bien el filtro, de que funciona funciona eso que ni que, pero no se si este bien, me base en la estructura sallen-key con respuesta butterworth con Q de 0.8


A se me olvidaba, tienen que utilizar resistencias de precison para el LM3886 porque al estar en modo paralelo ambos deben reproducir exactamente la misma señal, si no empieza a calentarse uno mas que otro.

Yo utilize resistencias al 1%


Como pueden ver utilize los lm3886tf piratas que me vendieron,  ni modo de tirarlos, haber cuanto dura. En un principio pense utilizar el TDA7294 pero cuando probe el bajeo no me gusto, suena mas bonito y potente con el LM.

Hiba subir un video, pero ni se escucha, las frecuencias son muy bajas y mi celular ni las distingue


----------



## SKYFALL (May 30, 2012)

podrias dejar el diagrama del amplificador del LM? yo tengo uno de un circuito en que ponen en  serie/paralelo 4 LM3886 y tambien otro en el que usan solo dos, queria ver si era similar porque si lo sacaste de las application notes (AN) de National Semiconductor tal vez sea igual.

Te quedo muy chido el amplificador.


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> podrias dejar el diagrama del amplificador del LM? yo tengo uno de un circuito en que ponen en paralelo 4 LM3886 y tambien otro en el que usan solo dos, queria ver si era similar porque si lo sacaste de las application notes (AN) de National Semiconductor tal vez sea igual.
> 
> Te quedo muy chido el amplificador.



Debe ser exactamente el mismo, porque use el diagrama de la nota de aplicacion, SNAA021 1192, el esquema 6.2.1

Solo cambie el capacitor CI de 68 a 100uF para una Fc de 1.6
Y la resistencia RF de 20K a una de 22K para G de 27dB

De ahi en fuera es exactamente lo mismo.

Decidi hacerlo en paralelo porque segun la misma nota dice que es mas recomendable para trabajar a impedancias < 8 ohms, y como tipicamente los subwoofer tiene impedancias menores a 8 ohms y pensaba usarlo para un subwoofer, por eso lo hice asi.

Aunque lo que no me gusta es que se calientan mas que en modo puente, aun cuando no reproducen musica. "a no ser que uses resistencias de extrema precision 0.1%" cosa que ni de chiste encontre. 

Si quieres obtener mas de 100W mejor prueba a hacer la convinacion de paralelo y puente. Segun lei en otros foros,usar mas de 2 en paralelo no es muy buena idea a no ser que uses componentes de muy buena calidad y otros detalles que ya no recuerdo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Decidi hacerlo en paralelo porque segun la misma nota dice que es mas recomendable para trabajar a impedancias < 8 ohms, y como tipicamente los subwoofer tiene impedancias menores a 8 ohms y pensaba usarlo para un subwoofer, por eso lo hice asi.


  



Ajna dijo:


> Aunque lo que no me gusta es que se calientan mas que en modo puente, aun cuando no reproducen musica. "a no ser que uses resistencias de extrema precision 0.1%" cosa que ni de chiste encontre.


Naaa....de esa tolerancia no vas a conseguir, pero leé al final de *este artículo* de ESP para que veas como las puedes aparear con esa tolereancia o mejor aún.... y te garantizo que funciona


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaa....de esa tolerancia no vas a conseguir, pero leé al final de *este artículo* de ESP para que veas como las puedes aparear con esa tolereancia o mejor aún.... y te garantizo que funciona




Se agradece el link  Leyendo.... Diablos porque toda la info nueva siempre esta en ingles, y con lo mal que me cae leerlo :enfadado:, pareciera que escriben de fin a principio 

Ya lo lei Wheatstone Bridge la solucion, segun entendi, y si me parece mas logico y mas preciso medir unos cuanto mV de diferencia que intentar leer ohms de diferencia con mi multimetro en una escala con resolucion de 100 ohms.

Al rato pruebo a buscar cuantas resistencias de un mismo valor tengo que sean exactamente iguales jejej, se nota que no tengo mucho que hacer verdad...  Es que estoy desempleado.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 31, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Se agradece el link  Leyendo.... Diablos porque toda la info nueva siempre esta en ingles, y con lo mal que me cae leerlo :enfadado:, pareciera que escriben de fin a principio
> 
> Ya lo lei Wheatstone Bridge la solucion, segun entendi, y si me parece mas logico y mas preciso medir unos cuanto mV de diferencia que intentar leer ohms de diferencia con mi multimetro en una escala con resolucion de 100 ohms.
> 
> Al rato pruebo a buscar cuantas resistencias de un mismo valor tengo que sean exactamente iguales jejej, se nota que no tengo mucho que hacer verdad...  Es que estoy desempleado.



Si la manera correcta de utilizar bajas impedancias de carga cuando se usan dos o mas amplificadores a la vez para una misma carga es en paralelo, de ahi que se pueda hacer algo similar que como se hace con los TDA7295S, ellos llaman esa conexion como "modular", porque dejan un integrado trabajando como master y los demas en modo slave, donde no se utiliza la etapa del preamplificador sino solo la etapa de potencia.


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Oye Ferchito aprovechandome,  cual es la maxima ganancia que puedo obtener con un lm3886, por que con Rf de 22k y Ri de 1K pues obtenemos 27.2dB pero que tan grande puedo hacer a Rf.

Estuva leyendo y segun esto ese dato se obtiene del GBWP dividido por el ancho de banda deseado, entonces segun la hoja de datos el GBWP del lm3886 es de 8Mhz que si lo divido entre 20Khz me daria una ganancia maxima de 400 o 52dB. Entonces mi duda es si estoy bien y que tanto puedo subir a Rf.

Es que mi celular no lo llena completamente si no uso un pre y no quiero usarlo jejeje.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 31, 2012)

El alterar esta Rf nos puede dar una mayor ganacia, pero tambien nos puede dar inestabilidad termica en el circuito, se puede variar pero no mucho, por lo menos yo no lo haria.

Usaste las resistencias de potencia a la salida de cada amplificador,  son muy importantes para amortiguar el acoplamiento entre la carga y las salidas.


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Si las use, se me quito la mañana de no usarlas cuando queme unos amplificadores que tenia, y que no le puse la resistencia nomas pa ver que pasaba, resultado -- > se calentaron mucho y puff.

Humm mañana voy a probar a subir la ganancia haber que pasa. jejeje


----------



## SKYFALL (May 31, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Si las use, se me quito la mañana de no usarlas cuando queme unos amplificadores que tenia, y que no le puse la resistencia nomas pa ver que pasaba, resultado -- > se calentaron mucho y puff.



 no te preocupes que no eres el primero al que le pasa, yo estoy intentando hacer un amplificador con cuatro LM1875 en paralelo, guiado propiamente de este esquema sobre el que trabajaste, pero tengo mis dudas sobre que funcione bien.

Voy a sacar algo de tiempo en estas vacaciones de mitad de año de la Universidad a ver si puedo montarlo, se calientan mucho los LM3886 a buen volumen? trata de conseguir exactamente los mismos valores de resistencias junto con la tolerancia de 1% para tratar de hacerlo igual que en el AN1192


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Pues si se calienta pero creo que es subjetivo porque no puedo conseguir un disipador adecuado, de todas maneras lo he probado a todo lo que da con ese pequeño ventilador asi como se ve en la imagen y la temp me llega a 60°C medidos con mi medidor de temperatura ultra preciso y costoso "bateria 9 volts + lm35 + voltimetro"


----------



## SKYFALL (May 31, 2012)

Sera viable utilizar mas de dos amplificadores LM3886 en paralelo para obtener 200W? seria un diseño muy interesante pues creo que es un tanto complejo el puente/paralelo de 200W el BP200, viste que ademas de los 3886 necesita de otros integrados para funcionar, unos comparadores en cambio en paralelo no los necesita.


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

No creo, fijate que algo que comentaban y me parecio muy cierto era que la principal cualidad de este integrado era su THD baja util para HI-FI, pero que arriba de 150W rms una THD de 0.01% ya no es de mucha importancia porque entonces lo que importa mas en el estruendo que se hace, entonces como mi idea siempre ha sido tener algo medianamente potente pero de muy buena calidad y bajo THD pues pense en usar este integrado y hacerme un ampli 2.1 con 60+60 y 100 de woofer, suficiente para mi home teather.

Y si tambien note la complejidad de el modo puente-paralelo, sobre todo al quere hacer el PCB.

Ojala pudiera fabricarme mis PCB a doble cara seria genial y entonces si podriamos darle rienda suelta a montar hasta 8 de estos pa ver que diablos pasa 

Cosa que no puedo hacer con una sola cara, capas que me parto el cerebro antes de lograr acomodar 8 de estos integrados


----------

